# Moderatorin Miriam Pielhau hat Brustkrebs



## Tokko (2 Apr. 2008)

​
_Düsseldorf (RPO)._* Bei der TV-Moderatorin Miriam Pielhau
haben die Ärzte Brustkrebs festgestellt. Die erst 32-Jährige
muss nun operiert werden. Doch die Chancen auf eine
Heilung stehen offenbar gut.* 

"Ich hatte einen Knoten in der Brust ertastet, ging sofort zur
Mammografie", sagte die 32-Jährige der "Bild"-Zeitung. Kurze
Zeit später hatte die Moderatorin die niederschmetternde
Diagnose: Brustkrebs.
Doch Miriam Pielhau hat offenbar Glück im Unglück: Den Ärzten
zufolge hat die Brustkrebsform, von der die Moderatorin
betroffen ist, die höchsten Heilungschancen, ist wenig
aggressiv.
Bis zur Operation will Pielhau weiterarbeiten. Die Moderator der "Big
Brother-Sendung am vergangenen Montag hatte sie nicht abgesagt.
"Ich mache höchstens zwei Wochen Pause, dann geht es weiter",
zitiert sie "Bild".

Quelle:
rp-online.de


----------



## Katzun (2 Apr. 2008)

Miri ich wünsche dir alles alles gute.

Du schaffst das:thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (3 Apr. 2008)

Ich finde keine Antwort auf die Frage, warum Frau Pielhau mit dieser Geschichte praktisch auf direktem Weg vom Arzt zur Bild-Zeitung gelaufen ist.


----------

